# Error Compiling Firebird 2x



## cybercoke (Jan 31, 2011)

Hi guys, i'm installed firebird 2.52 normally but for undisclosed reasons i need to unistall and install the 2.1 version.
But the problem is : do not install any version at all !

All give me the same error:


```
gmake[3]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/databases/firebird21-client/work/Firebird-2.1.3.18185-0/gen'
rm -f empty.fdb
../gen/firebird/bin/create_db empty.fdb
Fatal lock manager error: can't start lock manager: /var/db/firebird/bin/fb_lock_mgr, errno: 2
--No such file or directory
lock manager error
-can't start lock manager: /var/db/firebird/bin/fb_lock_mgr
gmake[2]: *** [empty.fdb] Error 254
gmake[2]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/databases/firebird21-client/work/Firebird-2.1.3.18185-0/gen'
gmake[1]: *** [empty_db] Error 2
gmake[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/databases/firebird21-client/work/Firebird-2.1.3.18185-0/gen'
gmake: *** [firebird_basic] Error 2
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/databases/firebird21-client.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/databases/firebird21-server.
```

Thank you for the help !


----------



## rtwingfield (Jan 31, 2011)

I struggled with (what I will call) similar problems several months ago.  Finally, I had to upgrade the FreeBSD OS from v4.8 to v7.2 and refresh the ports tree; ultimately I installed Firefox v3.  You didn't mention the OS release that you're running, but if it's a legacy version, therein may lie your problem . . .just a suggestion


----------



## mievmk (Jan 31, 2011)

Try
[cmd=]make WITHOUT_IPC_CLEANUP=YES[/cmd]


----------



## cybercoke (Feb 11, 2011)

Hi guys, 

The version is FreeBSD 8.1-RELEASE-p1 and Firebird21. This error appears when I try to install the client portion of. I try [cmd=]make WITHOUT_IPC_CLEANUP=YES[/cmd] but nothing. I try to install other newest versions of FreeBSD that are in ports but get the same error.

I need to install this version because some software compatibility on the client.

Thank you all.


----------

